# Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2014)

*Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

					Corsair hat mit der Hydro Series H105 auf der Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas eine neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung vorgestellt. Diese ist mit einem 240-Millimeter-Aluminium-Kühler und zwei 120-Millimeter-Lüftern ausgestattet und soll rund 120 Euro kosten. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*


----------



## tochan01 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

ich wäre für leisere pumpen.... und bräuchte auch einen single-fan kühler. habe im moment die h80i und was ich höre ist ein surren per pumpe.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



tochan01 schrieb:


> ich wäre für leisere pumpen.... und bräuchte auch einen single-fan kühler. habe im moment die h80i und was ich höre ist ein surren per pumpe.


 
hallo bist du dir sicher das das surren von der pumpe kommt? hab meine h70 mit nur einem noiseblocker lüfter laufen und da surrt nichts.


----------



## Elloco (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Ich bin froh weg zu sein von den Corsair Wasserkühlern. Zwei Dinger gehabt. Beide musste ich wegen RMA nach Holland schicken weil die Pumpen mist sind.
Jedenmal 15€ Versandkosten zahlen ist 
Jetzt hab ich eine echte WK und 100% zufrieden.


----------



## HomeboyST (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



drstoecker schrieb:


> hallo bist du dir sicher das das surren von der pumpe kommt? hab meine h70 mit nur einem noiseblocker lüfter laufen und da surrt nichts.


 
Kommt sicher nicht von der Pumpe..
Muss auch mal 2 Noiseblocker nachrüsten. 

P.s. 
Ist nicht meine erste Kompakt Kühlung von Coirsar. 
Immer super zufrieden. Die erste ( über 3 Jahre alt läuft immer noch tadellos. )


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



Elloco schrieb:


> Ich bin froh weg zu sein von den Corsair Wasserkühlern. Zwei Dinger gehabt. Beide musste ich wegen RMA nach Holland schicken weil die Pumpen mist sind.
> Jedenmal 15€ Versandkosten zahlen ist
> Jetzt hab ich eine echte WK und 100% zufrieden.


 
Also ich habe 3 Corsair Kompaktwasserkühlungen(H50, H60 und H100) und nur die H100 habe ich bis jetzt im Rahmen der Gewährleistung zur RMA geben müssen(im Dezember) weil die Pumpe nach fast 2 Jahren plötzlich anfing wie verrückt zu rattern.
Die H50 und die H60 laufen nach wie vor super und sind angenehm ruhig.

Auch musste ich bis jetzt nichts bezahlen wenn ich im Rahmen der Garantie etwas an Corsair geschickt habe. Auch erst im Dezember hat mein Corsair AX750 Gold den Geist aufgegeben und der komplette Transport in  die Niederlande wurde von Corsair über UPS übernommen und zürück bekamm ich ein AX760 Platinum.

Jedenfalls bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich immer zufrieden mit den Corsair Kompaktwasserkühlungen gewesen, kaputt kann immer mal eine gehen und sonst war die Geräuschkulisse und Verarbeitung immer zimlich gut.


----------



## Helvete (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



Elloco schrieb:


> Ich bin froh weg zu sein von den Corsair Wasserkühlern. Zwei Dinger gehabt. Beide musste ich wegen RMA nach Holland schicken weil die Pumpen mist sind.
> Jedesmal 15€ Versandkosten zahlen ist
> Jetzt hab ich eine echte WK und 100% zufrieden.


 
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch...Bis jetzt 3x H100 nach Holland geschickt einmal ne SSD und einmal mein Netzteil o.O irgendwie gehen nur Corsair Sachen kaputt, mit allen anderen Komponenten hatte ich nie Probleme.
Das einzigst gute ist das ich anstatt mein Netzteil ein Ax 750 ein Ax 850 zurück bekommen habe  aber dafür auch ein Haufen Geld für die RMA´s bezahlt!


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Das Ding sieht ******** aus :p


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



Helvete schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch...Bis jetzt 3x H100 nach Holland geschickt einmal ne SSD und einmal mein Netzteil o.O irgendwie gehen nur Corsair Sachen kaputt, mit allen anderen Komponenten hatte ich nie Probleme.


 
Also ich weiß nicht, das halte ich jetzt für menschlich typische paranoia. Ich kenne auch andere Leute aus meinem Umfeld die haben Enermax, oder Seasonic Netzteile gehabt und dort das Glück das die 2 oder auch 3 mal eingeschickt werden mussten weil Sie innerhalb von wenigen Jahren mehrmals kaputt gingen.
Manch einer hat halt besonderes Pech und erwischt öffter die kaputten Dinger der näste hat halt Glück und hat sogut wie nie etwas das den Geist aufgibt.

Solange man kein Xilence oder was ehnliches kauft, denke ich nicht das bei Corsair mehr kaputt geht als bei anderen Herstellern. Mit Corsair-RAM zb hatte ich noch nie Probleme und auch mein TX750 Netzteil was ich 2007 gekauft habe läuft bis heute ohne murren wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



> Darüber hinaus ist die H105 mit zwei 120-Millimeter-PWM-Lüftern (SP120L)  ausgestattet, welche mit 800 bis zu *2.700* Umdrehungen pro Minute  arbeiten.


Die Hersteller lernen aus ihren Fehlern einfach nicht.
Die Kühlleistungswunsch muss bei den Amerikanern schon sehr weit über der Lautstärkenschmerzgrenze liegen.


----------



## Oozy (11. Januar 2014)

Diese Pumpendrehzahlen sind kompletter Unsinn. Ich frage mich *wieso?*
Wenn wenigstens die Kühlleistung signifikant gesteigert werden würde. Je höher die Pumpendrehzahl desto höher der Durchfluss, wobei dieser ab einem gewissen Wert sowieso nichts mehr zur Kühlleistung beiträgt.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Hersteller lernen aus ihren Fehlern einfach nicht.
> Die Kühlleistungswunsch muss bei den Amerikanern schon sehr weit über der Lautstärkenschmerzgrenze liegen.


 
Wundert dich das? Wer für Vernunft taub ist dem macht auch extrem laute Kühlung nichts mehr aus.


----------



## cortes (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Diese Pumpendrehzahlen sind kompletter Unsinn. Ich frage mich *wieso?*
> Wenn wenigstens die Kühlleistung signifikant gesteigert werden würde. Je höher die Pumpendrehzahl desto höher der Durchfluss, wobei dieser ab einem gewissen Wert sowieso nichts mehr zur Kühlleistung beiträgt.



Wo ließt du was von einer Pumpendrehzahl? Hatte mal eine H100i, deren Pumpe lief bei ca 2200rpm - meine "richtige" WaküPumpe  nun hat auch 2200rpm. Wo ist da jetzt der Unsinn versteckt?
Die Lüfter mit 2700rpm gehen natürlich gut ab, kann man aber auch ganz gemütlich laufen lassen! Sind dann leise und kühlen immer noch gut


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Tja, ich musste meine H100 vor etwa 8 Monate in die RMA schicken, jetzt muss ich sie wieder schicken...  Und es war immer so, als hätte ich ein Dieselmotor im Gehäuse, und ja, es kam von der Pumpe.


----------



## Westcoast (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

ich finde entweder einen guten luftkühler oder richtige wasserkühlung. dazwischen wählt man die falsche alternative.


----------



## Miikosch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Ich verstehe nicht was so viele gegen all-in-One waküs haben und immer sagen entweder Luft oder richtige Wakü, die all-in-One waküs erfüllen voll und ganz ihren Sinn und zweck. Ich hatte mir vor 3 Jahren die corsair h60 gekauft und die leistet immernoch wunderbare Dienste in dem Rechner von einem Bekannten.

Aktuell habe ich zwei corsair h55, eine für die CPU (i5 4670k) und eine für die GPU (evga gtx 770 sc acx) in meinen kleinen Bitfenix Prodigy M verbaut. Ich bin total zufrieden, ja am Anfang sind die Pumpen laut da ab und an Luft durch die Pumpe läuft, das legt sich aber nach paar Minuten und ja bei 12v sind die auch gut hörbar. Jedoch braucht man die Pumpen garnicht auf 100% (1400rpm in diesem Fall) laufen lassen da die Kühlleistung die selbe ist ob 50% oder 100%. Meine h55 Pumpen laufen bei ~750rpm, jeder Radiator hat 1 Fan (bitfenix Spectre) die mit ~950rpm laufen. Im Case sind dazu noch 3 bitfenix Spectre verbaut die mit ~550rpm laufen. Alle Fans und Pumpen werden über Onboard mittels Asus fanxpert 3 gesteuert. Falls jetzt jemand sagt die sind nicht so gut wie nen Lüftkühler in der Preisklasse irrt, ich hatte zuvor ein megahalems mit 2 Fans, Matterhorn shamrock mit 2 Fans und ein be quiet dark rock 2.

Nun zu meinen Temps, da ich nur Büroarbeit mache und ab und an zocke spielt es für mich keine Rolle wie die temps bei Prime oder coredmg sind sondern im Vordergrund steht im Officebetrieb (Idle) und im Game (assassins creed Black flag).

I5 4670k at stock
H55
Idle 26-28grad
Game 40-42grad

Evga gtx 770 sc acx
H55 / ACX COOLER
Idle 23grad / 28grad
Game 56-59grad / 69grad

Ich finde die temps sprechen für sich, die gpu hat 10grad weniger seitdem die h55 drauf ist und ist um Welten leiser als zuvor mit dem acx kühler von evga.
Edit: Ich bin wirklich sehr penibel bei der Lautstärke von PCs aber der pc ist mit diesem Setting super leise und silent, das einzige was hörbar ist sind die zwei hdds im Case.

So das wars, Fehler im Text bitte überlesen da ich den post grade auf Arbeit mit dem Handy geschrieben habe.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Verstehe auch nicht warum die Kompaktwasserkühlungen so negativ dargestellt werden.

Sie bieten ein paar Vorteile die sie durchaus zur Alternative gegenüber Luftkühlern machen. Für mich zb. spricht viel dafür das sie deutlich bequemer zu installieren sind und man keine Platzprobleme durch extrem große Kühlkörper hat die dann über irgendwelche Rambänke oder andere Anschlüsse ragen.
Auch ist die Kühlleistung meist mindestens auf dem Niveau von sehr guten Luftkühlern, oder sogar leicht darüber.
Und gegenüber vollwertigen Wasserkühlungen sind sie Wartungsärmer, was für den einen oder anderen durchaus auch ein Grund für so eine Kühlung sein kann.

Sicher zahlt man dafür auch teils deutlich mehr als für einen Luftkühler, aber es ist doch eine Frage der Ansprüche und desen was man möchte zu was man greift.
Ich finde jedenfalls das Kompaktwasserkühlungen eine Marktlücke waren die sich gelohnt hat zu schließen, da Sie genau die negativen Punkte behebt die Luftkühlungen im Laufe der Zeit durch ihr steigendes Gewicht und ihre zunehmende Größe entwickelt haben.


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Nach drei KompaktWaküs von Corsair will ich so einen Mist nicht nochmal einbauen.
Ich hatte zwei H100 mit Pumpengeräuschen zum Tote aufwecken und bei der H80 war die Kühlleistung eher mittelmäßig.
(Von den Lüftern mal ganz abgesehen)

Der Stress ist es nicht Wert was man mit den Dingern hat.
Eine gut funktionierende und leise KompaktWakü würd ich eher unter "Glück gehappt" einordnen.
Mein Macho oder Noctuas machen keine komischen Geräusche und sind deutlich leiser als die Luftgeräusche die durch so einen engen Radiator pfeift.


----------



## Miikosch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nach drei KompaktWaküs von Corsair will ich so einen Mist nicht nochmal einbauen.
> Ich hatte zwei H100 mit Pumpengeräuschen zum Tote aufwecken und bei der H80 war die Kühlleistung eher mittelmäßig.
> (Von den Lüftern mal ganz abgesehen)
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich habe bisher 6 kompaktwaküs verbaut und hatte nie diese Probleme. Vielleicht hattest du einfach nur Pech und montagprodukte erwischt oder du warst zu ungeduldig so das die Pumpe garnicht die Chance hatte die Störquellen (Luft im Kreislauf) in eine Ecke des Radiators zu drücken, könnte aber auch sein das du was falsch beim Einbau gemacht hast. Wie in meinem oberen post gesagt muss man die Pumpe nicht auf 100% laufen lassen. Dass die Stocklüfter eine Qual sind gebe ich dir recht. Deshalb habe ich ja die Spectre dran.


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Wegen dem falschen Einbau war die Pumpe auch immer leise sobald ich den Finger das Gehäuse ganz leicht andrückte.
Da half auch kein kippen, rütteln, oder Weihwasser. Die Pumpen sind das größte Manko an dem Konzept.


----------



## Nori_GER (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Hmm sieht ja ganz schick aus aber ich werd mir lieber die H100i holen. Die leuchtet noch so schön 
Was ich ganz cool finde sind die austauschbaren Ringe wie bei den Corsair Lüftern!
Btw gehört das nicht in den Thread für geschlossene Wasserkühlungen ?


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Ich würde mir auch lieber die H100i holen wenn ich noch keine hätte


----------



## John_D (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*

Sollte man nicht wieder zum Thema kommen?

Von wem kommt denn die Pumpe bei der H105, von Antec? 

Dann wäre das nicht die beste Lösung weil diese wirklich recht laut sind.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H105: Neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für 120 Euro*



Miikosch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was so viele gegen all-in-One waküs haben und immer sagen entweder Luft oder richtige Wakü, die all-in-One waküs erfüllen voll und ganz ihren Sinn und zweck. Ich hatte mir vor 3 Jahren die corsair h60 gekauft und die leistet immernoch wunderbare Dienste in dem Rechner von einem Bekannten.


 
Was hast du gesagt? 
Ich kann dich nicht hören. 
Die All in One Wasserkühlung ist so laut.


----------

